# fighting bobcats



## mshipman (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's a unique mount I thought I would share


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 2, 2008)

very cool, would make a nice piece in any collection


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 2, 2008)

beautiful mount.  You can tell this is a top notch job...the eyes and expression look very realistic...even when photographed.

Often times, this is the piece of bobcat mounts that look fake or posed.  Yours doesn't.

Again, Fabulous mount.


----------



## red tail (Sep 2, 2008)

You sure they are fighting?  

Very life like mount. Great job thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 2, 2008)

cool mount


----------



## Hoss (Sep 2, 2008)

Good looking mount.

Hoss


----------



## Perkins (Sep 2, 2008)

Man that is a tough looking mount!! wish I had one!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 2, 2008)

Those cats actually look real.  You don't find that very often.


----------



## iowa-boy (Sep 6, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> beautiful mount.  You can tell this is a top notch job...the eyes and expression look very realistic...even when photographed.
> 
> Often times, this is the piece of bobcat mounts that look fake or posed.  Yours doesn't.
> 
> Again, Fabulous mount.



same here. if the eyes are not right it looks like a cat on crack.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never seen a bobcat mount that good before.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 18, 2008)

So now after looking at this mount some more, you've got me curious...who did the mount?  Anyone from around here?  Again, that has got to be the best mount I've ever seen.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 18, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> So now after looking at this mount some more, you've got me curious...who did the mount?  Anyone from around here?  Again, that has got to be the best mount I've ever seen.



his profile shows he works with dead animals...so he prolly did it

send him a pm


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a cool mount.  Very good idea and very good tax work.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 22, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## mshipman (Oct 11, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> So now after looking at this mount some more, you've got me curious...who did the mount? Anyone from around here? Again, that has got to be the best mount I've ever seen.


Yep I did it thanks for the comments guys. Their was allot of work in this. I had to custom alter just plain standing forms to get them to do what I wanted them to do. The guy i did it for loved them.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 11, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Those cats actually look real.  You don't find that very often.





jdgator said:


> I've never seen a bobcat mount that good before.



X10! The best I've seen, very nice work.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 31, 2008)

mshipman said:


> Yep I did it thanks for the comments guys. Their was allot of work in this. I had to custom alter just plain standing forms to get them to do what I wanted them to do. The guy i did it for loved them.



Ive known about you guys for a while and I must say yall do excellent work. That mount is incredible. My uncle, Greg Thornton does some work down in Dalton. He has always talked highly of ya'll!

Keep up the good work!

p.s. - have you done any exotics for Derek or David Jolly??


----------



## mshipman (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ive known about you guys for a while and I must say yall do excellent work. That mount is incredible. My uncle, Greg Thornton does some work down in Dalton. He has always talked highly of ya'll!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> p.s. - have you done any exotics for Derek or David Jolly??


Thanks for the comments.
I've never did any exotics for them only whitetail.


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 31, 2008)

cool. looks great


----------

